# Nov 5th Party Thread!



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

I hope that everyone had great parties these past couple of weeks! I decided to make this thread since every -other party date had one!!  Halloween isn't over yet! (at least for us)! Feel free to share recipes, thoughts, concerns, pictures...etc..of your Nov 5th party!!!!!  One more week!!!


----------



## mcajq (Oct 23, 2010)

We're having our party next Saturday also! So busy decorating right now. So far, plan goes like this... food will be catered with pulled pork, mashed potatoes, salad and dessert... a wicked witch's brew that was a big hit last year, a keg of Sam Adam's Oktoberfest and Albert O'deurve will hold the appetizers. We made six foot coffin tables for people to stand around and hold food and drink. For the wall above the food, we are making human skins ala Stiltbeast direction. In the kitchen, we have an explosion of bats covering the main wall and ceiling. Best of all, we hired two girls from a local burlesque troupe to come and dance as the main event!!! It is going to be a great party!!


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

WOW mcajg!! That sounds AMAZING!! Wayyyyy out does our party  ! Post pictures if you have any!! Haa. This is out first party ever..soo we're keeping it pretty simple--only cool thing is that my fiance and his buddy are going to build a coffin cooler today! Hopefully it turns out okay! lol. We still have to decorate and finalize the menu. Our guest list seems to keep expanding! We are hosting it with 2 other couples at one of the couple's houses (that's why we have yet to decorate). It's crunch time though!! This will be a VERY busy week!!


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN everyone!!! Only 5 more days till the party!! SOo excited ! I got a few things done today :: Finished cutting out some bats, finished the costume & winking murder game prizes and finished putting together the menu. I also got some more RSVPs to the party, which I don't know how I feel about it! lol. A growing guest list means I need to plan on making more food and need to make more family party favors. Ahhh! Still have SOOOOOOO much to doooo!!!


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

I forgot to add some awesome stuff I picked up yesterday at Kirklands. All of their Halloween items were 75 % off!!! Before discount :: $85!! After discount :: $23!


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

AND here are the prizes for the winking murderer game. I have to fix the tape so it doesn't show.  But they're awesome Halloween koozies inside a glass pumpkin. The bottom picture are the family door prizes that I made. They are little wooden plaques that I hot glued ribbon to. I still have to add on a backing that says "Halloween Bash 2011--Thanks for coming!"  What do y'all think?!


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

Where are all of my Nov 5th party-ers?!!!


----------



## mcajq (Oct 23, 2010)

We're still here..frantically getting things in place still, of course. LOL! Love your prizes and especially the door hangers! Just a couple more days to go. Have a great party!!


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I would love to host one the weekend AFTER so I wouldn't have to compete with everything else but I would just be afraid that people wouldn't show. Let me know how your attendance is and maybe I'll consider it next year.


----------



## mcajq (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow, wow, WOW!! It was the best party we've ever had! I am going to continue the weekend after for the party date from now on. House was standing room only for the most part, had a few last minute cancellations but overall, better turn out than we expected and the weather was perfect for the bonfire too. We'll post pictures when we get the CD from a friend.


----------



## mcajq (Oct 23, 2010)

Here are a few pre party pics I snapped before the madness began.


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

mc - LOVE the "buffet" set-up...had to laugh at the ummm....sausage in the middle! LOL Your decorations are FANTASTIC. Love that light/skull/thing shining on the wall!!


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

x2 at the sausage - LMAO! 

I'm loving the light skull on the wall, too. How did you do that?


----------



## mcajq (Oct 23, 2010)

Finally got the Shutterfly account going! Here is the link for the rest of the pics from the party. Most of the decor/prop pics are posted above already and this link has pics to everyone's costumes. Only one couple showed up without costumes and they were Mormons-so that's OK. LOL! http://jezrochalloweenbash2011.shutterfly.com/4


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Love it! Everything looks great and I LOVE the buffet set up!!!


----------

